# Best barn security cams?



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Found some cigarette butts right next to the horse trailer parked in front of my barn the other day. No one in my family smokes. We live in a rural area, pretty far from everything, and our property is quite out of the way. There would have been no reason for anyone to be in my barn driveway. This is not the first time though, as I found a bunch of drug paraphernalia there a few years back. So we really need to set up some cameras before this becomes a bigger problem. 

What does everyone recommend? I feel like I've had this discussion before, but with technology, it doesn't hurt to get new recommendations and there are new members here too, so maybe some of you young'uns will have thoughts.

Considerations: 

1 - the barn is too far from the house to get reliable Wifi 
2 - I'd rather not spend a fortune
3 - I don't need live streaming to a computer, but I don't mind if it's an option
4 - this is mainly a deterrent to whomever is using our barn driveway to hang out, do drugs and smoke and yes, I will also post a sign that people are on camera and probably set up a couple of decoy cameras too
5 - our winter weather is brutal which means wired is probably better than battery operated because batteries tend to die in our cold climate, rendering the unit useless


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm sure someone will have camera recommendations, but I personally recommend putting up motion-activated lights. We always had them on our barns so if there was any movement in our yard, the entire yard would light up (from just one little light!). It acted as a very good deterrent when we had an issue with someone going into our backyard.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

ClearDonkey said:


> I'm sure someone will have camera recommendations, but I personally recommend putting up motion-activated lights. We always had them on our barns so if there was any movement in our yard, the entire yard would light up (from just one little light!). It acted as a very good deterrent when we had an issue with someone going into our backyard.


Already have them. Works great. Now I want a camera.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

A wildlife camera - mine runs of both battery and dc. It cost me less than £100 and I had a memory card laying around. When I had an issue with someone peeing on our wall I used it and printed off a few pictures of him peeing with his bits blurred out and put them up at that exact spot so he knew we were watching. Never saw him again!  They can be programmed to either take pictures or film+pictures but usually the video is limited to a couple mins only due to storage. All activated motion sensor with infrared.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Kalraii said:


> A wildlife camera - mine runs of both battery and dc. It cost me less than £100 and I had a memory card laying around. When I had an issue with someone peeing on our wall I used it and printed off a few pictures of him peeing with his bits blurred out and put them up at that exact spot so he knew we were watching. Never saw him again!  They can be programmed to either take pictures or film+pictures but usually the video is limited to a couple mins only due to storage. All activated motion sensor with infrared.


Hilarious.

We have set up those types of cameras in the barn when I was obsessively watching Harley sleep (not even kidding), but they were unreliable in winter. Really hoping to get a real security cam hooked up to the front of the barn where it's nice and visible. And then probably a second one in the barn.

Though maybe the newer game cams (that's what we call them here) are better in cold weather now. We were using one of hubby's older cameras... it would probably be the cheapest and easiest solution. And I could always add some decoy security cameras too.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Here we can contact our power company and have a light pole and dawn to dusk light put in.
Choice of how large a area that light extends to...
Our neighbor did a light pole, cost for the pole installation was $175 one time fee and each month $17 charge added to the electric bill. {would be great to ride at night by!!}
Drives me crazy as I intentionally moved to the country not the suburbs all lit up but understand why they did it...

But, for you illuminating the area in such a large perimeter might just deter those who choose to hang out and make potential trouble.
Lock the gates, illuminate that area and a large signage posted....*"Say HI...you're on camera!"*
I would also do signs ....







F















Smoked butts found close enough to the barn_ near your trailer _or just on dry tinder...  that is much to close to your home, barn and people are stupid and could set the entire place ablaze..
Here, many have installed these lights to deter those who steal and slaughter our horses during the dark of night...not so dark when lit up by high powered lighting. 
Those who are where they not belong don't want to be seen or identified..
🐴...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Guys, I ALREADY have a dusk to dawn light right next to the barn driveway. Another one right next to my house driveway. I can easily walk from one to another in the dead of night, they give off so much light. I also have a motion-sensor light at the front of the barn, another at the back of the barn. I think the cigarette butts happened in broad daylight when we weren't home. Not looking for light suggestions. 

I am looking for suggestions for security cameras. I already have a ton of lighting. I know you're trying to help, but it would be great if we could stay on topic just this once! 😆


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Acadianartist said:


> Guys, I ALREADY have a dusk to dawn light right next to the barn driveway. Another one right next to my house driveway. I can easily walk from one to another in the dead of night, they give off so much light. I also have a motion-sensor light at the front of the barn, another at the back of the barn. I think the cigarette butts happened in broad daylight when we weren't home. Not looking for light suggestions.
> 
> I am looking for suggestions for security cameras. I already have a ton of lighting. I know you're trying to help, but it would be great if we could stay on topic just this once! 😆


Maybe you should just check Google and Amazon then 

The cameras we used at our barn were ran off wifi, so I'm no help there. We had 6 scattered through our property, on the outside of the barn, outside of the house, pointed towards the pasture, and inside the barn itself. My parents didn't live on property since the barn got built before the house, so we needed a way to see everything.

I'd imagine trail cameras would be best for the no wifi + cold weather situation. A visit to your local hunting store could be a really good starting point. I don't think you can get streaming to a computer without some sort of wifi/bluetooth connection. I'm sure there are some trail cameras that are fancy, but that'd come with a big price tag.

All I can really say (that's also off-topic) is to be careful confronting any sort of trespassers. Please just call the cops. My old farrier had a big issue with trespassers which escalated to a homemade bomb being set off on her property... No, I'm not exaggerating. Her trespassers ranged from those cutting through her property to get to the river to people hiding drugs to be picked up by their purchasers. She was threatened at gun point, her horses lives were threatened, and more. It was a nightmare.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, as I posted above, I've used trail cameras in the barn before. My husband has a bunch of them. They weren't great, but yeah, for something cheap that doesn't need Wifi, they might be the only answer. Some kind of cctv might work too though. 

I have looked at a bunch of options on Amazon, Best Buy, etc. but would love to hear recommendations from people who have actually used them as I am not the most technical person. 

I have no intention of confronting anyone. I am trying to create a deterrent. We also don't shoot trespassers in Canada so I won't be putting up signs about guns and shooting people on my property. Really, I think it's probably some teens, but as @horselovinguy points out, smoking anywhere near my barn is a big no-no so I need to send a clear message. Sure I could just put up decoy cameras, but I'd feel better being able to see what's going on. Could just be the neighbor's pre-teens being idiots, but they can go be idiots somewhere else.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Not a camera, mine are all wifi so not what you're looking for, but this works as well as anything I have tried.








I actually have pits now, but had a huge old lovey rottie. They didn't need to know he'd knock them down and kiss them to death though.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Seems you've been around this issue before....
First off had no idea this is during daylight hours nor that you had illuminated your premise...sorry for the suggestion.
For some, those kind of signs do indeed stop activity of trespassing.Trespassers don't know you're not armed nor you won't "defend" with a particular mindset.
Still you're stumped....
I would perimeter fence the area of problem with as hot a set of wires as possible...one touch or brush of it and you are on your butt.
With no other way to access your land but to go through the wire, the choice is get zapped or go elsewhere.
Have you enlisted law enforcement help for more often patrols...don't care how removed you are...a roving patrol may also be a help to curb the activity. Have you asked? Have you spoken to your neighbors of your concern...amazing how much they may know and share or just an extra set of eye watching...

People here have used the cams, cameras and all other kind of device for a deterrent...best was a large dog who challenged any who was where they not belong to create a fuss that drew your attention and reaction..
Since it seems whoever is doing this also knows your pattern of hours home or gone...if you keep equipment in that trailer, it might be emptied of things costly as your evidence trail stops near the trailer that too would be sporting padlocks at the least.
Just putting things out there AA not being "off-topic" but expanding your topic to safeguard "your stuff".
Closing the barn door after a escape sadly is what many do instead of pro-actively safeguarding beforehand as you are attempting....just crossing simple t's and dotting the i's in writing for things surely you've already tackled done.
You sure they haven't been in the barn visiting the horses too?
🐴...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> You sure they haven't been in the barn visiting the horses too?
> 🐴...


This is the first thing that came to my mind. Made me think of a call about a man having a love affair with a horse.........ugh. Nuff said.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi AA!

The DIY Security Cam market has exploded over the past couple of years. I can't really offer much to help you with selection, but as always, "cheap" is generally just that.
I would suggest starting with a minimal investment before going all out with a home security project, and then probably your best bet as far as actually winding up with a usable system will be to hire a professional.
Meanwhile, buy a couple of packs of AA batteries, and put Hubbies "Game Cams" around in conspicuous-but-difficult-to-access spots (otherwise they might just disappear).
Does your property have perimeter fencing? Do you suppose your "visitors" are simply walking down your driveway, or climbing over/thru your fence somewhere? Maybe start keeping the front gate closed all of the time, if you don't already. Closed and padlocked if it seems appropriate, or maybe install that Automatic Gate you've been wanting. And that would be a good spot for a game camera. Put a "Smile; You're On Camera" sign right beside it. Walk your fence-line and see if you can guess where someone might be entering, put a game camera there as well . . . 
For sure, I'd try the "Locked Door" approach first. And discuss setting up some sort of "Neighborhood Watch" program with your neighbors. Post signs to that effect. 
So far, short of the automatic gate project, you really haven't spent much money.
If that doesn't address the issue, you can start looking into a more advanced system, but the more technology you install, the more expensive it's gonna be, both initially, and over the long run, plus it puts a burden on you to take the time to monitor the resulting video. You can generally set up a contract for the Security company to monitor your system as well, if that becomes an issue. More $$$.
And AA, you ain't gotta _shoot_ trespassers; just suggest the possibility. I've always liked the sign that says: "Trespassers will be shot. Survivors will be prosecuted." I have one that says "Forget the Dog; Beware of Owner.", and another proclaiming "Guard Mule On Duty." My neighbor has one that says: "If you can see this sign, I can see you." with an image like looking thru a rifle scope cross-hairs. (But then Rex might actually be sighting in on a trespasser. And his dogs would be raising hell in any event. Not that his fat Beagles would be much of a threat, but you can't really see them from the road.)


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I didn't read all the replies...

I looked into these for keeping an eye on the horses while we were gone and foaling.
Someone recommended them to me.






Long Range Wireless Barn Cameras | Barn Owl


Find peace of mind in foaling and calving season with Barn Owl’s long range wireless barn cameras. Shop barn cameras now for 24/7 monitoring and surveillance.




www.barnowl.tech





This one was recommended too but it's pretty pricey.






Home - Rancheyes


Rancheyes is a wireless camera system that Timber Mountain Technologies has developed to fit numerous surveillance requirements around the barn and on the farm or ranch. Designed for farmers and ranchers these wireless camera systems can help to ensure peace of mind and the safety of your...




rancheyes.com


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

We have hunting guns, lol, we just don't shoot people with them. Gun laws in Canada are quite different than those in US. You can't just shoot someone for setting foot on your property, and posting a bunch of signs like that will just make us look crazy. It's just not done here. Also not interested in a big dog and putting up a sign that we have one would just be laughable. Everyone knows everyone in my community. They all know we have mini doxies. You can't keep a secret where I live. Alerting the neighbors is a good idea though. It is in full sight of two neighbors across the road so I will reach out to them. Both are horse people too. 

We don't have perimeter fencing. Our property is 13 acres. Fencing all of it is prohibitive and would only draw more attention to ourselves. Then any would-be thieves would DEFINITELY be scaling the fence! People don't even lock there doors here, much less fence everything off and put paddocks on stuff. Gate is pointless without perimeter fencing. Really, I am just suspecting teens here, no need to go all out. Law enforcement has better things to do than worry about cigarette butts. I did call them in when we found the drug stuff because I didn't want to touch it (it was just pot in the end, but wasn't yet legal at the time). They filed a report, nothing came of it. 

The last thing I want to do is attract attention. We have managed to carve a place for ourselves in a good neighborhood and have never had any trouble with anyone before, so I really just want to be able to keep an eye on things and make sure it doesn't go any further. 

I will install a few game cams. See what's going on. Then decide if I need to take more steps, but I really doubt it. I may be able to get the Wifi to the barn if I feel it's needed. 

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I didn't read all the replies...
> 
> I looked into these for keeping an eye on the horses while we were gone and foaling.
> Someone recommended them to me.
> ...


Oh, these are cool! Thanks!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> This is the first thing that came to my mind. Made me think of a call about a man having a love affair with a horse.........ugh. Nuff said.


lol, yes I remember that. I'd like to see someone try with Bella! (refer to kicking thread lol)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> lol, yes I remember that. I'd like to see someone try with Bella! (refer to kicking thread lol)


Snicker, snicker, might be worth it to see 'em try! Even a little horse can kick you over the moon if they want to.

Oh and BTW, I'd be more wary of the mini-doxies than the rotten dog. Those little beasties have some teeth and can be very bloody minded when they decide to get nasty. I had a long haired doxie and he was MUCH more ferocious than any big dog I've ever had. Name was Cuddles. SNORT!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Snicker, snicker, might be worth it to see 'em try! Even a little horse can kick you over the moon if they want to.
> 
> Oh and BTW, I'd be more wary of the mini-doxies than the rotten dog. Those little beasties have some teeth and can be very bloody minded when they decide to get nasty. I had a long haired doxie and he was MUCH more ferocious than any big dog I've ever had. Name was Cuddles. SNORT!


Both of mine are long-haired. One would lick a thief in the face, the other might just rip your nose right off. 🤷‍♀️ But I don't encourage them to be around the barnyard. Too easy for them to get stepped on by big hooves.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

Simplysafe is what we use. Its great and pretty cost effective.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

wvfarrier said:


> Simplysafe is what we use. Its great and pretty cost effective.


Thanks! I will have a look.


----------



## Walt's Fault (Oct 13, 2021)

First, are you sure its not the horse smoking? Joking aside we bought our house 2 years ago and the previous owner felt like it was still his. He would wait for us to leave and snoop around. 
We have wifi cameras and I added an outdoor wifi repeater. Everything from Amazon. My barn is 300 feet from the house and the front gate camera is 1100 feet from the house. My repeater is 400 feet from the inside wifi modem. The cameras I have are a brand no longer available but several are identical (same overseas manufacturers). I can watch 24/7 on my phone from anywhere in the world, has instant notifications of any movement, video and still photo recording. My repeater was about $75 and the cameras were $40.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Walt's Fault said:


> First, are you sure its not the horse smoking? Joking aside we bought our house 2 years ago and the previous owner felt like it was still his. He would wait for us to leave and snoop around.
> We have wifi cameras and I added an outdoor wifi repeater. Everything from Amazon. My barn is 300 feet from the house and the front gate camera is 1100 feet from the house. My repeater is 400 feet from the inside wifi modem. The cameras I have are a brand no longer available but several are identical (same overseas manufacturers). I can watch 24/7 on my phone from anywhere in the world, has instant notifications of any movement, video and still photo recording. My repeater was about $75 and the cameras were $40.


I haven't had much luck with wifi repeaters, not sure why. I find the signal drops dramatically when I move away from the router. We don't have great wifi here. But I do like the idea of being able to check on things from anywhere.


----------



## Walt's Fault (Oct 13, 2021)

I have 2 of these. One is hard wired to my internet router and just outside the house, the other one running from a very small solar panel and battery. 
TP-Link EAP225-Outdoor | Omada AC1200 Wireless Gigabit Outdoor Access Point | Business WiFi Solution w/ Mesh Support, Seamless Roaming & MU-MIMO | PoE Powered | SDN Integrated | Cloud Access & App https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07953S2FD/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_4XRT827X7TVV3YSPRD0V


----------



## countrygirl245 (Mar 5, 2021)

We have the same issue - no wifi at the barn. I got a REOLINK GO camera from Reolink.com - it functions off a cell signal. You have to get a sim card from your wireless provider - we have AT&T. Works GREAT!! I can check on them and get live feed at any time via an app on my phone. I can also set it for motion notification to send an alert to my phone as well. Best $280 i spent for the camera itself. I pay about $25 a month for the sim card - have to have talk, text data sim card. If you're phone is connected via wifi say at your house - then it actually doesn't use the data when you check your camera via the reolink phone app


----------



## countrygirl245 (Mar 5, 2021)

forgot to mention - it comes with a solar panel to keep the camera battery charged - no wiring or electricity involved.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Very cool @countrygirl245! Yes, I am becoming very interested in this option of getting a camera that runs off cell signal. It might just solve a few problems. Thanks!


----------



## countrygirl245 (Mar 5, 2021)

the one we have is REOLINK GO PT. PT is for pan & tilt. i can zoom in too. I love the live feed view. look at some of the reviews on amazon. there's a review that shows the pics of a mini in his stall - that's what sold me!


----------



## countrygirl245 (Mar 5, 2021)

I actually bought mine direct from reolink - not amazon


----------

